# Hello



## DaringGreatly (7 mo ago)

Hi I am Daring Greatly. 

I am a long time lurker on TAM. I have been married for almost 8 years but together for 12. Two children both under 10.
I love seeing all the different ways the members see each problem. I feel like I know a little about each of the regulars that contribute. I have gotten some excellent alternative views on the ups and downs that come with marriage. Isn't it fascinating how differently people see the same problem.


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

DaringGreatly said:


> Hi I am Daring Greatly.
> 
> I am a long time lurker on TAM. I have been married for almost 8 years but together for 12. Two children both under 10.
> I love seeing all the different ways the members see each problem. I feel like I know a little about each of the regulars that contribute. I have gotten some excellent alternative views on the ups and downs that come with marriage. Isn't it fascinating how differently people see the same problem.


Welcome to TAM DG!
I was a lurker for a long time as well, I completely understand what you mean.

As far as varying opinions and alternative views…everyone who doesn’t agree with me is wrong. Just a free tip 

Glad you came out of the shadows!


----------



## DaringGreatly (7 mo ago)

Thanks BP for the welcome.

If everyone that doesn't agree with you is wrong.... That must make you Mr Right then.😂


----------



## LeGenDary_Man (Sep 25, 2013)

Welcome to TAM. 

Discussion in this thread made me wonder...

Mr. Right = Single?
Mr. Alright = Partner?

Hmm.


----------



## DaringGreatly (7 mo ago)

LeGenDary_Man said:


> Welcome to TAM.
> 
> Discussion in this thread made me wonder...
> 
> ...


Hi LGM, 

Thanks for the welcome, 

I suppose it depends on how much Mr Right changed once the ring was on and he didn't have to put in effort anymore..... 😅


----------

